# My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (pics)



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

Greetings all,
Finally taking time to snap some pictures of a by far the best mod I've had lately -- a *Parrot SA's CK3000 Bluetooth Wireless Handsfree Kit* ( official website).
Those of our proud "United We Wassup" compatriots who are "boycotting" French-made products may skip reading this, and proceed directly with the bashing, since Parrot SA, the manufacturer of the kit, is based out of Paris, France. Otherwise, please continue reading.
The main kicker of this handsfree kit is that it employs Bluetooth "Handfree" profile to communicate wirelessly with your Bluetooth compliant phone. Additional pluses are easy installation and integration with your car's stereo (muting). A wealth of info is available at the official website of the product; URL above.
The practicality and convenience of this kit is hard to beat -- it recognizes my phone and connects to it when I turn on the ignition or enter the car, even if the phone rests in my pocket. 
No cradles. No wires. No mounts. When a call comes in, the kit mutes my Blaupunkt New Orleans MD70 Minidisc HU, announces the caller and asks if I want to answer. I can press one of the two buttons on a small and neat control panel to accept or reject the call. If I want to place the call, I press a button on control panel and speak out the name of the party and its phone type (e.g. _"Anna, office"_ to dial my wife's work number), and it dials my phone, which is still in a pocket or in my backpack. 
The sound comes out of my Jetta's door speakers. My speach is picked by the supplied microphone, which I mounted in my Passat W8 sunroof panel (another mod) -- besides fancy LEDs and illuminated controls, it has a mike compartment and a grille in the panel surface for it. The kit synchs its phonebook with the one in my Sony Ericsson T68i and remembers the voice tags I record. Speech recognition is excellent, and the sound quality of both received and transmitted voice is great.
Below are some pics:
The kit:









Box open. You can see the control box, control keypad, and stereo/power harness.









Control keypad, stuck on the dashboard where I wanted it to be. The control box, which is the hear of the kit, is hidden stealthily behind fuse box panel.









In the dark:









My stereo playing some Japanese Jazz.









A call incoming, stereo muted itself:









My T68i, shows active Bluetooth connection:









The kit appears as a paired Bluetooth device:


----------



## jay_vw (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (gorilla800lbs)*

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smatanovic (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (gorilla800lbs)*

Nice kit. Where did you get it? Price? How easy was the install?
Thanks,
SM


----------



## Brinx (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (smatanovic)*

That looks pretty damn smooth... aside from the mod itself, that cell is sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (smatanovic)*

Thanks! I bought it a couple of months ago from Expansys for $180. Their prices are good, and they maintain good stock in US. There is a number of smaller outfits who sell it, just search for "CK3000" at shopping.yahool.com. The prices vary.
Alternatively, you can also buy it from a UK store Mobiland. They'll ship from overseas, but the price is still very good, and they're helpful and competent. I bought my serial upgrade cable for CK3000 from them -- it allows to flash the CK3000 firmware with downloads from Parrot's website.
The install is easy. Easier to do than a new HU install, at least. Essentially what you do is you plug Ck3000 in between your car's harness and your HU. It's a plug and play operation. The only 2 things you need to verify is whether the ignition/battery wires match, and whether the radio-mute wire connects to proper pin in your HU. These wires are conveniently swappable (inline fuse capsules and bullet connectors, respectively). I tinkered with a place to install the control box unit, and, following BoraSport's advice, put in in a cavity behind fuse box cover. The whole operation took well less than one hour.
[Modified by gorilla800lbs, 8:06 AM 4-7-2003]


[Modified by gorilla800lbs, 7:19 PM 4-11-2003]


----------



## GRVR6 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (gorilla800lbs)*

Quite cool!


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (GRVR6)*

This thing rocks!


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (VadGTI)*

Does it use the phone's aerial or an external one?


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (irsa76)*

It doesn't use any antennae at all. Handsfree only carries speech and dial/hangup instructions wirelessly to and from the phone. Your phone keeps talking to the cell tower using its built-in antenna only. 
That said, for this specific phone (SE T68i), there are no external antennae available -- it doesn't even have an antenna socket for it.


----------



## bobby_t1 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (gorilla800lbs)*

do all decks have a mute wire?


----------



## B(C)orrado (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (bobby_t1)*

most any new deck does.


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (B(C)orrado)*

if not a simple relay will mute it for ya


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (VReihenmotor6)*

dude thats a sweet setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B(C)orrado (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (vr6jetta)*

only prob is the short bat life with bluetooth on... so having it set on bluetooth while your driving all the time will kill your phone batt time after time.


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (B(C)orrado)*

I have my Bluetooth set to "On", of course (otherwise my phone would sense the handsfree but not vice versa, and there will be no connection made). I charge my phone about once every two or three days. The battery indicator NEVER goes even down to a half of capacity http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif T68i's battery life is amazing.


----------



## GoosNit (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (gorilla800lbs)*

Congrats on taking advantage of a cool technology http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have a Sanyo (w/PCS Vision) which I like as a phone quite a bit, and I've noticed Sanyo doesn't work with Bluetooth. You have given me something to consider when it comes time to get another phone down the road...
Hopefully by then there will be (or I'll at least know of) some _non-French_ companies marketing this type of product. I have no qualms admitting how low French companies are (bottom) on my list of those deserving my patronage.


----------



## bobby_t1 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (GoosNit)*

I checked out the Parrott CK3000 kit at buy.com today and noticed it says this in the description:
_Manual Synchronization, no Wordspotting or Multi-User functions for Sony Ericsson T68i with R3 & R5 software_
This true? 
Buy.com link


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (GoosNit)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have a Sanyo (w/PCS Vision) which I like as a phone quite a bit, and I've noticed Sanyo doesn't work with Bluetooth. You have given me something to consider when it comes time to get another phone down the road...
Hopefully by then there will be (or I'll at least know of) some non-French companies marketing this type of product. I have no qualms admitting how low French companies are (bottom) on my list of those deserving my patronage. 
[HR][/HR]​Sprint is going to have Sony Ericsson T608 with Bluetooth, tentatively coming in June this year. I think I'll get it for my wife (she has a corporate Sprint account).
You can buy a BT kit from a, well, non-French Nokia, Motorola, or SE themselves. It's just that Parrot's is the most state-of-the-art. I considered SE's HBC-30, but ultimately went with Parrot. HCB-30 doesn't have built-in voice recognition -- it channels speech to your phone to be processed there. Since the speech is going to sound different when picked via car-mounted mike and transmitted via BT from when you record it speaking directly into the handset, a lot of early adopters complained about poor recognition rate. Other problems exist as well, such as problems with caller name announcement. Besides, HBC-30 is *more* expensive than CK3000!
Myself, I am not buying from too many French companies, simply because there are not too many with decent goods on international market. But I am a rabid fan of Salomon Adidas. And the notorious Michelin was good to me as well







And now, sure, Parrot.
quote:[HR][/HR]Manual Synchronization, no Wordspotting or Multi-User functions for Sony Ericsson T68i with R3 & R5 software[HR][/HR]​Partially true. This is correct for 2.41 and older versions of CK3000's firmware. However 3.0 (due by end of April) rectifies that. I am using a 3-weeks old version of 3.0 beta, and Multi-user is solved but not other issues. Other people who tried newer beta version report that now everything is OK. Myself, I am not going to use Wordspotting anyway (note that in my review I was describing "press the button" scenario), since in my car there always either stereo blasting away, or my son's Gameboy, or my wife teaching me a lesson at something







I simply don't believe that this enviroment is going to be well suited for Wordspotting, although I of course will try when the final 3.0 comes out. 
Thanks everyone for nice comments and interest!! Will be glad to help out anyone in NJ area who decides to do this mod themselves.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (gorilla800lbs)*

One question. You said the audio from the phone comes out of your door speakers. Now if the unit automatically mutes the HU when a call comes thru, what powers the speaker to provide the audio?


----------



## bobby_t1 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (GtiVR6Guy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]One question. You said the audio from the phone comes out of your door speakers. Now if the unit automatically mutes the HU when a call comes thru, what powers the speaker to provide the audio? [HR][/HR]​My guess is that the headunit is muted, but there is still power to the speakers allowing the sound to still be heard from the phone.


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (GtiVR6Guy)*

quote:[HR][/HR] One question. You said the audio from the phone comes out of your door speakers. Now if the unit automatically mutes the HU when a call comes thru, what powers the speaker to provide the audio? [HR][/HR]​The kit has its own harness which plugs into VW's master harness just like your HU does. It sort of works like an Y-adaptor, with the Parrot's harness plugging into VW on one end, and the kit and your HU plugging into Parrot's harness two other ends. With this arrangement, the kit draws power from the master harness's 12V pin irrespective of whether HU is playing, muted, or is turned off altogether. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (gorilla800lbs)*

Small update to those interested: I upgraded my kit to version of 3.00 of Parrot's firmware (available for Firmware Update Utility download), and now my kit operates in full handsfree fashion, with calls placed, answered and ended by verbal commands http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Rock-solid. The music may be blasting, and my son may be asking to let him open the rear windows, and my wife demanding me to stop by that furniture store over there, the kit STILL recognises when I say "handsfree" amids that chaos, and lets me place a call.
Another comment to HU ISO Tele-mute muting operations: it doesn't just mute. It also pauses the playback of your medium (CD, tape, or MD, in my case), if you have one going, so it when the call is ended the playback resumes exactly at the spot it was paused.


----------



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (gorilla800lbs)*

So I have a quick question... Can you dial with your SE T68 and have it still connected to the hands free or will that send it back to the hand set? So if you're in the car and need to dial you can and still use the hands free kit? I would assume this is the case...other wise you would have to use the voice recognition.


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (DGMVW)*

Yes, when the phone is connected to hansfree I still can dial as normal (e.g. number which are not in my handsfree's phonebook yet) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smatanovic (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (gorilla800lbs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gorilla800lbs* »_Greetings all... When a call comes in, the kit mutes my Blaupunkt New Orleans MD70 Minidisc HU, announces the caller and asks if I want to answer. 

Having just picked up a BT phone (Siemens S56) an am now contemplating this kind of install. When you say the system "announces the caller" what exactly do you mean? Do you get caller ID on your HU or something? I'm a bit confused...
thanks,
SM


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (smatanovic)*

Your CK3000 BT kit has a Phonebook, synchronized with your phone's one. For each phonebook entry, you can (and should) record a voice tag in your CK3000.
Now, when a call comes in, your phone would let the CK3000 know what the caller's number is. CK3000 will fetch the appropriate voice tag for it (provided that the caller's number is in the Phonebook, and a voice tag has been recorded for it, of course), and will play it along with a chime. 
As far as "caller ID HU" goes... I know that BMW 2003 models come with BT-ready stereo setups. They have the BT handsfree built right into the HU. With them, you indeed are getting the incoming (or outgoing) number/caller name/phone type on your HU display. Not only that, you can use your HU controls to browse the phonebook and to pick an entry to place a call to. A convenience of having a really large and easy to read display. Of course, you can also control the kit with voice as well. Some details are here: 
http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/...age=7
Having something similar as an OEM option in a VW would be hopeless a pipe dream.



_Modified by gorilla800lbs at 11:23 AM 9-5-2003_


----------



## smatanovic (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (gorilla800lbs)*

680 EUR for the BMW kit?!? Damn! I guess I should have expected as much from BMW. I suppose that the non-retrofit kits will be cheaper.
As far as the Parrot kit goes, I understand that it announces your pre-recorded voice tags when the # is in your phonebook. What happens when the number is not in your phonebook?
Also, does it read from the SIm or from the internal phonebook?


----------



## Ms. Information (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (smatanovic)*

Actually, scientific studies have proven that the Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth has been known to give monkeys cancer as well as ex-vice presidents



_Modified by Ms. Information at 11:59 AM 9-5-2003_


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (smatanovic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smatanovic* »_As far as the Parrot kit goes, I understand that it announces your pre-recorded voice tags when the # is in your phonebook. What happens when the number is not in your phonebook?

In that case, the kit just plays chimes.

_Quote, originally posted by *smatanovic* »_Also, does it read from the SIm or from the internal phonebook? 
 
From the Internal phonebook.


----------



## smatanovic (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (gorilla800lbs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gorilla800lbs* »_
In that case, the kit just plays chimes.

From the Internal phonebook.

Cool, thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (gorilla800lbs)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegold (May 15, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree ([email protected])*

Has anyone installed this in a 2003 Passat with the double DIN headunit?


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (mikegold)*

This boils down to whether this 2003 HU has a mute pin or not. That I don't know


----------



## sixdoubleseven (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (gorilla800lbs)*

Will one of these work with the stock monsoon hu?


----------



## vortix (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (sixdoubleseven)*

I just bought a CK3000 for use with my '03 Jetta with stock double-din HU. Anyone know if I will need any sort of special wiring harness to get this installed, and if the '03 HU supports the mute function??
If not, I do have a Rockford Fosgate HU that I can install in place of the stock one.


----------



## hoorado (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (vortix)*

very clean install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (vortix)*

Vortix, sixdoubleseven:
Peruse this thread here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=148463
In particular, what you need is this picture:








And these instructions:

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Well, finallly the answer to the question I posted back in early November - yes, the radio has a functional auto-mute feature. I hooked up the mute wire coming from my handsfree phone system to the radio yesterday (this wire provides a ground signal when it wants to mute the radio), and it works just fine.
As the wiring diagram suggests, pin 11 on the 8 pin multi connector II is the pin to use. Connector II is the connector that is moulded into the larger black assembly that holds the other connectors. This pin is present on the back of the radio, but as you can see in the photo above, there is no wire present in this pin position on the connector. It is interesting to note that there is also no wire present in pin 16 of the same wiring harness - this is the 'signal for anti-theft alarm' pin.
It was time consuming and very fiddley work to install a pin into the connector. In case anyone else wants to do it, here are the steps I followed:
1) Obtain a 'repair wire' from the VW dealer - this is a yellow wire with a pin on the end of it that is the same as the other pins in the connector. Such a repair wire costs about a dollar. 
2) Remove the radio from the car.
3) Remove the beige and the blue connectors (multi pin connectors number I and IV) from the larger black plastic connector assembly. These slide out fairly easily, but you will need a set of jewellers' screwdrivers to release the tiny locking tabs that hold them in place.
4) Using a special tool (I used one of the squeeze-clip arms from a large 'Bulldog' paper cllip), remove the drift pin from the centre of multi pin connector II, to allow you to install the repair wire into slot 11 on connector II. You will need to poke the drift pin out from the middle of the connector outwards (the difficult way), not from the bottom of the connector upwards (what would appear to be the easier way, but it won't move if you try that.
5) Insert the repair wire, while making sure all the other wires don't fall out at the same time.
6) Put the drift pin (locking pin) back in - it snaps in place.
7) Hookup the radio. When the phone rings, the radio displays the word "MUTE" on the front display, and the sound goes off. The CD or tape also pauses, if one is being played.


I hope this explains it. I haven't had to try this, since I have a Blaupunkt HU where the relevant pin was marked in the manual clearly, and its socket was conformant to ISO plug standard which handsfree's mute plug followed... And my stock HU was an older 2001 single-DIN, anyway.


----------



## vortix (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (gorilla800lbs)*

Thanks for the info - that will be very helpful








One more question - where did you run the wire to the microphone in your car? It seems that the A-pillar would be a good place to run it, but I don't know if it's a good idea to mess with that since there's an airbag in there. Also, I do not have a sunroof, so therefore don't have the option of mounting the mic in the grill of the w8 sunroof panel.


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (vortix)*

I ran the mike cord under fuse box cover, and then shimmied it under A-pillar where it's adjacent to the glass, up to the roof, and then shimmied it under headliner where it touched the glass too. It's very easily done using a credit card to push the wire into those cracks. Just make sure that there is not much slack, and you're not pushing too much of the wire in. Just string it along the crack, reasonably straight but without stretching it tight, and then tuck it in.
You're only pushing it it about 1cm deep -- it won't stand in the way of the airbag, no way.


----------



## Hotrodmetal (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (gorilla800lbs)*

Are you able to dial numbers that aren't in your phonebook? [ie. say 5-5-5-1-2-3-4 and SEND or something?]


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (Hotrodmetal)*

Nope. Can't do that. It's one of the features people frequently ask Parrot for in their official forums, though. Maybe they'll eventually implement it in one of the upcoming firmware upgrades.


----------



## smatanovic (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (vortix)*

Thought I'd bring this thread back. Has anyone else had any experience with this kit? I went the headset route for the flexibility, but the thought of an integrated system is still VERY appealing...


----------



## TurboMakesItBetter (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (smatanovic)*

Once again to revive an old thread, I was looking into getting this kit for my GTI, and just wanted to know if there was any special wiring adapters needed, or do the ones that parrot provides with the kit work with the OEM head unit harnesses? I've got a '03 double-din monsoon system. TIA!


----------



## smatanovic (Jan 24, 2001)

^^^


----------



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: (smatanovic)*

I just ordered one of these for use with my Blaubunkt.


----------



## smatanovic (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: (DGMVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DGMVW* »_I just ordered one of these for use with my Blaubunkt.

Please let us know how the install, etc. goes.


----------



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: (smatanovic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smatanovic* »_
Please let us know how the install, etc. goes.

Will do.


----------



## AccordTraitor (Jan 30, 2004)

in regard to that mute pin connector, what kindda signal gets send to the mute pin? is there anyway i can simulate that signal? cuz i'd love to have a mute button on my car for the radio.


----------



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: (AccordTraitor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AccordTraitor* »_in regard to that mute pin connector, what kindda signal gets send to the mute pin? is there anyway i can simulate that signal? cuz i'd love to have a mute button on my car for the radio. 

There is a possible way you could do it...this isn't exactly the way, but you would have to modify this mod into a way to do it.
http://www.alientech.net/nbinfo/stereo.html 
By the way...the Alientech window controller rules...I used it three times today.


----------



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (gorilla800lbs)*

Well mine shipped in today...I plugged it in and it was a simple install.
Well, I think I am going to return it. I don't think anything was wired up wrong, but it sounded crappy.
I don't have any more time to mess with it tonight, so I'll probably try it again tomorrow night.


----------



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (DGMVW)*

Ok...definitly sending it back. I went over the wiring schematic and I had everything hooked up correctly (the only thing I had to do anything with was the mute wire). The switched ignition wire and 12V was hooked up correctly...the phone portion just sounded crappy.
It cut in and out very abruptly. It's a nice product, but it needs to be refined. I can wait for a factory VW bluetooth system in the MKV...this one just isn't up to my (or probably your) standards. Since it only cost $160 I guess it works fine for the price. I would have paid twice that much for a refined system.


_Modified by DGMVW at 8:13 PM 3-31-2004_


----------



## smatanovic (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (DGMVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DGMVW* »_Ok...definitly sending it back. I went over the wiring schematic and I had everything hooked up correctly (the only thing I had to do anything with was the mute wire). The switched ignition wire and 12V was hooked up correctly...the phone portion just sounded crappy.
It cut in and out very abruptly. It's a nice product, but it needs to be refined. I can wait for a factory VW bluetooth system in the MKV...this one just isn't up to my (or probably your) standards. Since it only cost $160 I guess it works fine for the price. I would have paid twice that much for a refined system.

_Modified by DGMVW at 8:13 PM 3-31-2004_

Can you tell us what, exactly, you are experiencing? Your report is a bit different than what others have been saying.
Thanks,


----------



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (smatanovic)*

When the kit answers the phone I hear a loud pop in one of the rear speakers...that and it sounds bad. I returned my kit...it sounded that bad. I did have it installed correctly. I just didn't like it.


----------



## smatanovic (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (DGMVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DGMVW* »_When the kit answers the phone I hear a loud pop in one of the rear speakers...that and it sounds bad. I returned my kit...it sounded that bad. I did have it installed correctly. I just didn't like it.

Thanks. Have you replaced it with anything?
-SM


----------



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (smatanovic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smatanovic* »_
Thanks. Have you replaced it with anything?
-SM

No...I think I will just wait and hopefully the next car (VW or Audi) will have a bluetooth setup from the factory.


----------



## Helicon Twist (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (DGMVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DGMVW* »_Well, I think I am going to return it. I don't think anything was wired up wrong, but it sounded crappy.

Do you have Monsoon? If so, this could be your problem. I had similar problems with my setup (CK3000, Monsoon audio). Parrot's tech support says to eliminate their speaker wiring connectors, and instead take the blue and green wire out of their harness and run them to an additional speaker. If you're interested, I can e-mail you the pic they sent me.
In my case, I get ignition system whine on my rear speakers when the phone kit is active. It's easy to ignore, though, so I'm not going to mess with it.


----------



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (Helicon Twist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Helicon Twist* »_
Do you have Monsoon? If so, this could be your problem. I had similar problems with my setup (CK3000, Monsoon audio). Parrot's tech support says to eliminate their speaker wiring connectors, and instead take the blue and green wire out of their harness and run them to an additional speaker. If you're interested, I can e-mail you the pic they sent me.
In my case, I get ignition system whine on my rear speakers when the phone kit is active. It's easy to ignore, though, so I'm not going to mess with it.


Thanks for the tip, but I already sent it back...it would have been nice to get it to work, but I think I will wait...the Sony Ericsson setup looks decent.


----------



## smatanovic (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (DGMVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DGMVW* »_
Thanks for the tip, but I already sent it back...it would have been nice to get it to work, but I think I will wait...the Sony Ericsson setup looks decent.

The  motorola kit looks cool. Expansys has it for a pretty good price ($144 US). Anyone have any experience with this thing?

_Modified by smatanovic at 9:04 PM 5-12-2004_


_Modified by smatanovic at 9:07 PM 5-12-2004_


----------



## sparkssc (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (Helicon Twist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Helicon Twist* »_Do you have Monsoon? If so, this could be your problem. I had similar problems with my setup (CK3000, Monsoon audio). Parrot's tech support says to eliminate their speaker wiring connectors, and instead take the blue and green wire out of their harness and run them to an additional speaker. If you're interested, I can e-mail you the pic they sent me.

Please send me that, if ya don't mind. I'm fighting with this install at the moment.


----------



## smatanovic (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (smatanovic)*

Bringing this thing back from the dead...
Santa just brought me a CK3000. I have yet to do the install, but I am curious if anyone else has put one in since we last discussed this thing.
thanks,
SM


----------



## Derv (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (smatanovic)*

Sm,
Thanks for bringing this back. I just bought a new CK3000 and should have it by the weekend. Have you installed yours? If so, what model is your car. I'm wondering if mine will have the mute wire already in the harness or not. If not, I should probably order one now.
Thanks,
Darryl


----------



## smatanovic (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (Derv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Derv* »_Sm,
Thanks for bringing this back. I just bought a new CK3000 and should have it by the weekend. Have you installed yours? If so, what model is your car. I'm wondering if mine will have the mute wire already in the harness or not. If not, I should probably order one now.
Thanks,
Darryl

Hey, Derv. It's been a bit cold, so I have not yet installed it. This weekend, with forecasts in the 60's, looks good. I'll be putting it in a 2000 Jetta, with an aftermarket Blaupunkt Heidelberg CD51 head unit. It's got the mute in, which, if I understand everyting correctly, should be all I need. I'll post after my install.
What handset are you using? I just picked up a SE t637, and I am looking forward to full handsfree control of the CK3000.
SM


----------



## Derv (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (smatanovic)*

I'm using the new Motorola V3 Razr. I hope it works good with the Parrot kit. 
By the way, I've been reading all the old post about installing the mic. Some people orginally tried to use the oem mic location in the sunroof control box. I think it didn't work too well. Where are you going to put your mic?
Darryl


----------



## smatanovic (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (Derv)*

That's the one part of the installation that I was able to accomplish. I have mine right above the rear view mirror, threaded under the headliner, and coming out of the opening for the cabin lights.


----------



## smatanovic (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (smatanovic)*

Ok, just did my install and I'm happy to say it works *perfectly*, just as Gorilla said. Using my t637, I have full handsfree control of the system, including answering, hanging up, specifying which number (home, cell, work, etc.) to call. Very, very nice. The installation wasn't that bad: the hardest part was figuring out how to make all of the wiring fit behind the head unit again (a Blaupunkt Heidelberg cd51).
Bottom line, this kit kicks a**.


----------



## smatanovic (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (smatanovic)*

Here's an update: everything works exactly as advertised, with one small issue: when you synch the phonebook with the Parrot unit, for some reason the synced numbers that contain pauses, etc 9such as for extensions, voicemail, etc.) omit the pause characters. In other words, the parrot dials all characters, including # and *, all at once, which causes an error in the phone system. Sure, these numbers can be dialed from the handset, but I would love to be able to dial these #'s using wordspotting. Anyone have a solution?


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (smatanovic)*

Next week I will be installing the Parrot CK3100 Bluetooth Kit in My Jetta 2000 with a Siemens S65! I cant wait.


----------



## Derv (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (Notabora2)*

Well, I have some unfortunate news. The Parrot CK3000 will not connect to the Double Din Monsoon without an adaptor. There are no companies in the US that make one (according to the Parrot US Tech guy in NY). The only other way to accomplish this is to hardwire, which I am not willing to do on a new car. I am returning my unit on Monday. 
As an alternative, I purchased the Motorola bluetooth unit, which has it's own speaker. Allegedly, there may be an interface cable for this unit although I will not know for sure until Monday. A company in Florida makes one. I'm just not sure if it's for the GAMMA unit or the Monsoon yet. I emailed their tech support with a picture of the factory connector. Worst case, I can use the external speaker. I've just got to find a place to mount it. Any suggestions for this location would be appreciated.
Darryl
[email protected] dot com


----------



## smatanovic (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (Derv)*

Any luck with the Moto install, Derv?


----------



## Derv (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (smatanovic)*

Actually, I haven't received the unit yet. I ordered it from an Ebay seller. Saved about $100 over a local purchase. Hopefully it will be here tomorrow.
Darryl


----------



## smatanovic (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (Derv)*

Cool. I hope that it goes better for you than the Parrot.


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (smatanovic)*

I am not sure about the price of the Parrot 3000 Stateside but when I went to na electronic store here in Germany the kit was very expensive.
The ck3100 costs about 350 Euro=over 450 US.
I found the 3000 and the 3100 on Ebay here in Germany for 
3000 = 90 euro
3100 = 130 euro
I bought the 3100 and hopefully I get a visit from DHL soon.


----------



## smatanovic (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: My Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth Handsfree (Notabora2)*

Mine (a CK3000) was $124 at Expansys. They have the CK3100 for $209.
SM


----------

